# Why can't I put backsplash up over my regular wall?



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

I have wallpaper where the backsplash is now. I was just going to remove the paper and adhesive and put my thinset for the tile over that. The instructions for the glass mosaic tile on mesh says to not install directly on wood or drywall.

WHY????? What do I have to do now?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Cover with 1/4" cement backer board first. The moisture in the thinset will not be able to dry to the exterior when using glass tiles. It will dry to the interior and destroy the paper on the drywall. Many will say it can be done, but it is a very bad choice. Also keep in mind glass needs to be cut with a glass diamond blade, not one used for ceramic tiles.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> Cover with 1/4" cement backer board first. The moisture in the thinset will not be able to dry to the exterior when using glass tiles. It will dry to the interior and destroy the paper on the drywall. Many will say it can be done, but it is a very bad choice. Also keep in mind glass needs to be cut with a glass diamond blade, not one used for ceramic tiles.


I just spoke to a few diff people and they all said that I can put it up over my dry wall with no problems. This is for my kitchen not bathroom and it isn't a very large area. Also since these are small glass mosaic on mesh backing they will be easier to cut to fit so I am not so worried about that. I can pick up a tile cutter at HD too.

And I did find some research that says over the drywall is fine and doing what you suggested as well. If I do it over drywall should I prime it with something first?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If the instructions said do not install over drywall, but a few diff people said it's Ok, then I would ask the few diff people whether to prime or not.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Find those same people who knew more about the particular tiles then the manufacturer does.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

I found different directions for galss mosaic and they said it this:

*Planning the Project*

If your existing backsplash is painted drywall, you can install your new tiles right over top. Just sand the area to rough up the surface and get ready to install. If you have an existing tile backsplash, your best bet is to remove it totally. This will involve actually cutting the existing backer (usually drywall) and getting rid of both it and the attached tiles. You can install your new backerboard directly onto the exposed studs. Some experts suggest you should put in new cement backer board, while others suggest regular drywall is just fine. As a compromise you could use green (waterproof) drywall. It's cheaper than cement backer board as well as being lighter and easier to work with.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I am confused Sephora, 

In your initial post you said the instructions say DO NOT install directly on wood or drywall.
In your last post you found some different directions that say you CAN install directly on drywall.

Which instructions are from the manufacturer of the glass mosaic tile you have?

The experts in here have given you their opinion. It appears that their advice isn't what you wanted to hear. 

So don't waste their time, do it your way. 

Maybe you can get a couple of those other "People" to come into your home and do the work for you. They sound like they are experts in their field and will likely provide a lifetime guarantee against failure.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

As a fairly new DIYer, I can sympathize with Sephora - I'm in the middle of a bathroom reno right now, but shortly will be moving onto kitchen stuff (backplash and new cabinets...why I'm starting to peruse these topics). I've been told varying things by varying "people" - some pros, some not, and some "helpers" at HD, and books and websites. It gets confusing. Everyone has their own way of doing it... you even see that on the copied directions above.

In my limited experience, I've adopted a personal rule so far: go with the most "conservative" approach that is reasonable. It may cost a little more (usually not too much on smaller projects). It may take and extra few steps (read more time). But, in my obsessive mind, I'll be more at ease, not wondering if the drywall is rotting behind the nice facade, not thinking about water vapor or damange, or worse.. an inspection at a later sale date. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> I am confused Sephora,
> 
> In your initial post you said the instructions say DO NOT install directly on wood or drywall.
> In your last post you found some different directions that say you CAN install directly on drywall.
> ...


Dude, you seriously NEED to chill out! My concern is this tile is NOT going into a wet/steamy area as a bathroom and since the area is so small I would rather not have to put up something over the drywall that is why I am doing to research and wanted to see if people on here knew. Obviously I have gotten views from both ends.

So, IMHO, if you aren't going to give me advice and just be an rude to me then you shouldn't even bother posting.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

LeviDIY said:


> As a fairly new DIYer, I can sympathize with Sephora - I'm in the middle of a bathroom reno right now, but shortly will be moving onto kitchen stuff (backplash and new cabinets...why I'm starting to peruse these topics). I've been told varying things by varying "people" - some pros, some not, and some "helpers" at HD, and books and websites. It gets confusing. Everyone has their own way of doing it... you even see that on the copied directions above.
> 
> In my limited experience, I've adopted a personal rule so far: go with the most "conservative" approach that is reasonable. It may cost a little more (usually not too much on smaller projects). It may take and extra few steps (read more time). But, in my obsessive mind, I'll be more at ease, not wondering if the drywall is rotting behind the nice facade, not thinking about water vapor or damange, or worse.. an inspection at a later sale date. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks Levi...this is a DIY chat room and I am new at this stuff too.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

This is what you seem to not pick up yet. All tiles are not created equal. This is why manufacturers list how to install their particular tile. I told you that you will get both opinions, and that tiling over drywall is the poor man's choice. This means that in most installations you will be fine. BUT MOST. A true professional does not deal in facts that will lead to a good job 85% or the time. If you feel that not spending 2 hours and $50 in materials to do a better job and do what the manufacturer suggests (which no matter what opinions you get, this is the only one you should be following) then this poster rightly feels you are wasting our time.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

I called the compnay direct just now and asked to speak to an installer of the tile. They said that I can put it up over my drywall no problems. They said it will dry no problems. Worst case senerio they said at one point a tile light crack or pop off and I can replace it with little problem. They said that since I am installing myself I need to kee in mind to make sure I get the tile in good to avoid cracking.

They do recco wonderboard for bath and larger jobs but they said my case I am good to go on the drywall.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Sephora said:


> Dude, you seriously NEED to chill out! My concern is this tile is NOT going into a wet/steamy area as a bathroom and since the area is so small I would rather not have to put up something over the drywall that is why I am doing to research and wanted to see if people on here knew. Obviously I have gotten views from both ends.
> 
> So, IMHO, if you aren't going to give me advice and just be an rude to me then you shouldn't even bother posting.


Sephora, you are correct, I did not exhibit much patience with your post. I do applaud you for looking into your options. It is clear that if you didn't care about the installation, you wouldn't have asked the question in the first place. That is why I hang out in here, to learn from the masters.

And getting the information from the manufacturer is the most important thing.

Best of luck with the job.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

good argument, but the end result is that u can put tile on a drywall.


----------

